# Lady Gaga explaining her facial prosthetics



## Geek2 (Apr 13, 2011)

Harper's Bazaar interviewed Lady Gaga in their latest issues and questioned her about her facial and shoulder prosthetics.

How long does it take to apply the makeup and prosthetics to her face and arms?

"Well, first of all," she says, "they're not prosthetics. They're my bones.

" Okay, so when did the bones appear?

"They've always been inside of me, but I have been waiting for the right time to reveal to the universe who I truly am."

Did she will them to come out for this album?

"They come out when I'm inspired." 

Is she worried that this new look will inspire other people to "grow" similar bones?

"We all have these bones!" she says tersely. "They're the light from inside of us.

Do you mean body modification?

" Yes. "No, I'm not concerned about that." 

The reason I'm pushing this is that in the past, Gaga has spoken openly about her drug use while at the same time being quick to clarify that she doesn't endorse it. So one can't help but wonder if she has considered that some of her Little Monsters, as she calls her fans, may actually hurt themselves trying to emulate her transformation.

"I haven't hurt myself," she says. Then, with her darkened eyes narrowed, she continues, "I want you to be careful how you view this."

Help me view it then. It's artistic expression," Gaga says. "It's a performance-art piece. I have never, ever encouraged my fans or anyone to harm themselves, nor do I romanticize masochism. Body modification is part of the overarching analysis of 'Born This Way.' In the video, we use Rico, who is tattooed head to toe [including a skull on his face]. He was born that way. Although he wasn't born with tattoos, it was his ultimate destiny to become the man he is today."


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 13, 2011)

So is it photoshopped or did she get silicone implants? That woman is just weird.


----------



## Geek (Apr 13, 2011)

It's not photo shopped. *Look here* I think she did a blog post on this subject back in Feb.


----------



## llehsal (Apr 13, 2011)

Definitely prosthetics.  This is just disgusting IMHO.  I do believe that people may actually hurt themselves trying to look like her...believe it or not, but these things do happen.


----------



## *Gigi* (Apr 15, 2011)

First the meat gown, then the egg, now this? She is very talented and fashion foward, but it seems like she is trying way too hard and shes running out of ideas.  I know it is her job to entertain, and be wacky or whatever, but she has to realize how influential she is to her fans.


----------



## Amber204 (Apr 15, 2011)

Why would you ever want to do that to yourself I used to think she was edgy now I just think she belongs in a asylum!! I liked her music at first say when she was working with Beyonce, now I think it's just another version of the same old song she is re producing over and over and quite frankly its getting annoying!!


----------



## jeanarick (Apr 15, 2011)

i know lots of people like Gaga and her music. I just think she's nuts. She is a phase and like so many before her, her time will pass and the latest hot thing will take her place.


----------



## divadoll (Apr 15, 2011)

It keeps people talking about her.


----------



## SarahNull (Apr 16, 2011)

I think Lady Gaga is incredibly talented. She may not be your cup of tea, but I think without a little weirdness or craziness, she would be boring. She has a decent voice and is a decent artist. She's not the most original person, but she's one of the most talented current artists out there.


----------



## AlexandraRae (Apr 16, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It keeps people talking about her.



And I believe this is why she keeps going further and further with her--and I use the term loosely-- originality. She is definitely talented with a beautiful voice, but feels like she needs to be above and beyond everybody and everything else. It's just a sin; teenagers are so impressionable, and she is not a good role model. I've had people argue that point, saying she's one with God, and very open with her religious beliefs...I'm sorry but I've never seen someone so "religious" basically having sex in all of her music videos. Who needs porn when you have a Lady Gaga video?!


----------



## tiarra (Apr 16, 2011)

I love Gaga's music and I think she is an amazing performance artist. The woman knows how to put on a show. But I hate reading her interviews because it seems clear she is on some heavy drugs.


----------



## Geek (Apr 16, 2011)

Her legs are bigger. what gives????? lol
 



> Originally Posted by *Sarah Afshar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think Lady Gaga is incredibly talented. She may not be your cup of tea, but I think without a little weirdness or craziness, she would be boring. She has a decent voice and is a decent artist. She's not the most original person, but she's one of the most talented current artists out there.


----------



## xNadia (Apr 24, 2011)

I love some of her music, I think it's starting to push it too much but that's the music industry. I know she's trying to be her own person and yet with all of the people out there that try to imitate these celebrities, it isn't her "fault" I don't get why we all don't just think all is beauty not just something specific. But wow, I totally liked her in that video, she is completely casual and I like that black wig/hair (whichever hehe) on her!


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 25, 2011)

I get the same impression that either she is on drugs or she really is trying too hard. I get that it's all about marketing. She is a genius when it comes to drawing attention which is what you need to get to be a celebrity if that is your goal but too much is too much. She has the attention already why push the envelope that far??? She is a talented artist and really can sing which is hard to come by sometimes when you listen to some artists perform live and can barely sing in tune.
 



> Originally Posted by *tiarra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love Gaga's music and I think she is an amazing performance artist. The woman knows how to put on a show. But I hate reading her interviews because it seems clear she is on some heavy drugs.


----------



## Annelle (Apr 25, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Reija* /img/forum/go_quote.gifHow long does it take to apply the makeup and prosthetics to her face and arms?
> 
> "Well, first of all," she says, "they're not prosthetics. They're my bones.



yeah I don't think so. https://www.makeuptalk.com/forum/thread/116267/lady-gaga-is-24-today



> Originally Posted by *Reija* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bones aren't glued on like that with obvious attachment lines. You get rid of the photoshop to smooth out the glue lines and it's obvious that they're prostheses.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 25, 2011)

If you google her and check out her images of when she first came out - she looks nothing like that.  Who is she trying to lie to anyways?


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (May 8, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *jeanarick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> i know lots of people like Gaga and her music. I just think she's nuts. She is a phase and like so many before her, her time will pass and the latest hot thing will take her place.


I agree she is totally crazy! I really can't stand her or her music


----------



## Deni Gashtilova (Aug 3, 2011)

She`s growing up!


----------

